#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  NACE CIP Level 1&2  _ 2011

## xav

Hey everybody I think many people need this info if are trying to improve their career.

I attached the Student Manual of Coating Inspector Program. 
I think is the newest July 2011

Good luck

NACE CIP Level 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



NACE CIP Level 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NACE CIP Level 1&2  _ 2011

----------


## suhairi

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## alfonzob74

Hey man! thanks a lot brother! I'm a corrosion engineer, I work in a petrochemical plant of Venezuela. This info will help me a lot  :Wink:   :Joyous:

----------


## Uranium

Thank you very much
Useful

----------


## 8707204

dear all
Hi
How can i request for papers and Journals such as elsevier? of course for free?
Thanks

----------


## kronos39zeus

Thanks

----------


## learntobeprof

thanks brother,..

----------


## damig82

Great. Thank you so much

----------


## mnrajesh

Dear Sir

I could not able to download.....

Can u please help me....

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank a lot.

----------


## Bert

Dear Member:
I'm looking for NACE CIP Level 2 material for my exam..
Can you help me?
Thanks.

----------


## enghabashy

NACE CIP Level 2


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: NACE CIP Level 1&2  _ 2011

----------

